# lol...funny piarnah swim



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well i was watching tv and i was looking at my fish, and one of them when on its side and swam like that for 3 seconds, he kept doing it , iam gonna try getting some pics, its pretty funny


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Mayby its watching something up or down


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

lol....ya its pretty funny to watch it..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Can be a sign of swim bladder disease.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Can be a sign of swim bladder disease.


Not so funny anymore


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ur kiding right??


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Can be a sign of swim bladder disease.


I was sure someone gonna say that...


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

lol...kk its not funny ....u where joking right.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Anytime when my cat walks under the rbp tank fish turns on its side to look at it. (And then rbp attacks towards it and hits its jaw to glass







)

Same with oscar. Or if I put candle or something on oscar or piranha tank they start staring them for awhile on them sides



tnpeter said:


> lol...kk its not funny ....u where joking right.


It's possible. If its doing it all the time there may be a problem..


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Does he turn completly on his side? or just semi? does he keep swimming while he is doing it and after?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

hes fully side ways , like he turns side was and dose a big C in the tnk turns around and straighs out...theres nothing wrong with him, looks or actting wise


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> lol...kk its not funny ....u where joking right.


Not everytime a fish swims strange means it has swim bladder, if you fish had SWD he would do this very frequently.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

If you watch closely you may can see does it doing it on purpose or does it fall on side accidentally



tnpeter said:


> hes fully side ways , like he turns side was and *dose a big C in the tnk turns around* and straighs out...theres nothing wrong with him, looks or actting wise


Or does it flashing....?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

no not flashing, he dose it only in one side of the tank...


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I hope he turns out to be ok, if he is actting fine no need to worry I guess. Pretty strange behavior though, I would pm one of the experts on the site.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeffers said:


> Can be a sign of swim bladder disease.


Not so funny anymore








[/quote]
well i got a good luagh out of all this but in all seriousness i hope hes ok and not sick it was a good story


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ya , i dont even have a sick tank.....hopfully its all good, so i dont have to take him to bioligy class and discet him


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Dont worry. I'm pretty sure it's fine. If fish swims funny sometimes it doesn't allways mean that it's sick


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Landon said:


> lol...kk its not funny ....u where joking right.


Not everytime a fish swims strange means it has swim bladder, if you fish had SWD he would do this very frequently.
[/quote]
True, but it can be the begining signs of it.



tnpeter @ Feb 2 2006 said:


> hes fully side ways , like he turns side was and dose a big C in the tnk turns around and straighs out...theres nothing wrong with him, looks or actting wise


When he does this, is he rubbing against an object.. decor, rocks, gravel?? He might just be scrathing hmself against an object, sideways, and positioning himself to his normal swimming positions after.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

no they DIDN'T 
today i see one more doing it, and yes now there rubbing agasnt the gravel and driftwood....so thre flashing, i rasied the temp up and added 7 teapsoons of salt, iam going to add hot water so the temp of the water gose up quicker...cuz it will take a day or two for my heat alone...

hopefully this stops soon, i added salt when i added the new fish to my tank for this exact reason, but i see i didnt add enough,.... 
if a mod can plz move this to the diease area i would greatly apreaacte it


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

make sure you dont raise the temp really fast when adding the warm water.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i add a cup of hot tap water ever 1/2 hour, and i put it in the filter so it gets spred out quickly


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to diease forum_


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks....they stopped flashing so thats agood sign


----------

